# Peeing in her sleep??



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I haven't been on here in a while, but I'm back with a very big question. My Kaluha seems to be peeing in her sleep? She's 2 1/2 yrs old, completely potty trained. If she has to go and she's inside, she'll go on the puppy pads we have out for our little dog, or she'll let us know she has to go. But for the last couple of days, she' been having what I though were accidents. 2 days ago we had the house full of our friends, which is a usual thing, and she started acting all weird. I told the hubby that I thought she needed to go out, but when I sat on the sofa (which is really a very well decorated daybed LOL), it had a HUGE puddle of pee. It was weird to me bcz I had just seen her sleeping there. The hubby put her in her crate, and found her sitting in pee in the morning. Yesterday, same scenario, we are all eating, and my sister-in-law notices a puddle on the floor... again, it seemed weird as we had just seen her sleeping there. Then tonight, my girls had cuddled on the trundle bed up w/ her to watch TV. Kaluha was sleeping under the covers, and all of a sudden my daughter tells me that the mattress was wet. When we pull back the covers, Kaluha woke up, noticed she was laying in pee and got up all guilty-like. So apparently this is happening in her sleep and when she wakes up, she realizes its a "bad" thing and that we are going to get angry so she starts acting all guilty. In all 3 occasions we walked her about an hour before. She's not fixed, only had pups once about 6 months ago. 
Has this happened to anyone else? Is this a sign of urinary infection or something? She's only 2, that's kind of young to be having an issue like this, no? Please help!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I am sorry your pup's having issues. I would definitely have the vet check her urine to rule out infection. 

Is she spayed? If so it possibly could be spay incontinence. Sometimes after a female is spayed the lack of estrogen causes her sphincter muscles to not constrict properly and she can leak urine. Sometimes this is immediate and sometimes it shows up some time after the female is spayed.

There are different medications that can help. My dog is on DES which is a synthetic form of estrogen. I give her a pill weekly and it works for her. She had the same exact symptoms your dog did.

Good luck, and remember not to make a big deal out of it when she leaks because she can't help it and she probably feels bad about it too.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I would take her in. My dog had the same issues for a while,and the vet gave him pills that cleared it right up.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It could be a number of things, but here is my stab in the dark and it's simply based off of experience.

1- Possible UTI
2- some females start to lose bladder function around the time of their heat cycle... and with you saying that she had a litter of pups six months ago... she's about ready to come back in. Having pups is tough on a dog.

I'm leaning more towards number two for you, but it is better safe than sorry to get her evaluated or if you could order some Cipros you could skip the vet appointment and treat for the possible UTI to rule that out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My first guess would be UTI based on what you said she was acting weird and it could be painful. You need to go to the vet and see what it is and they will probably put her on antibiotics.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, I must have missed the part where you said she's not spayed. That's what I get for trying to post too early in the a.m. before I've had my coffee LOL

Good luck


----------



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies everyone! I was also thinking she might be getting close to being in heat again, as she won't leave my husband's side... something my other little dog does as well when she's in heat. Thank God there are no males in this house, well besides the hubby!! LOL We have been giving her a little cranberry juice with her water to see if that helps in the case of a UTI. We always vaccinate her ourselves, never really taken her to a vet as she's always been the picture of health. I think I can get my hands on some Cipro though. How much would I have to give her?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

lubvug32 said:


> thanks for the replies everyone! I was also thinking she might be getting close to being in heat again, as she won't leave my husband's side... something my other little dog does as well when she's in heat. Thank God there are no males in this house, well besides the hubby!! LOL We have been giving her a little cranberry juice with her water to see if that helps in the case of a UTI. We always vaccinate her ourselves, never really taken her to a vet as she's always been the picture of health. I think I can get my hands on some Cipro though. How much would I have to give her?


Even people who vaccinate themselves at home still need to have a primary vet incase of an emergency. You have two intact bitches and that is even more reason to have a vet. Ever hear of pyometra? It can kill female dogs and the older they get the higher the chance of having pyo. Why aren't your dogs spayed? Do you show your dogs at all or are you working on any titles


----------



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

Not working on showing her or the little one, nor interested in breeding them either. Haven't spayed them due to the cost, as I'm on a teacher's salary and the hubby has been unemployed for awhile. We are planning on spaying both once we can get our economics back on track. Also since we live in a county where pits are banned, its not like we can take her to the neighborhood shelter and have her spayed for free... the neighboring county requires an address in that area, which we don't have either. I have a list of a couple of good vets in the area that I'll be looking into this week. Thankfully Kaluha hasn't had any accidents today!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i still pee in my sleep too.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

lubvug32 said:


> Not working on showing her or the little one, nor interested in breeding them either. Haven't spayed them due to the cost, as I'm on a teacher's salary and the hubby has been unemployed for awhile. We are planning on spaying both once we can get our economics back on track. Also since we live in a county where pits are banned, its not like we can take her to the neighborhood shelter and have her spayed for free... the neighboring county requires an address in that area, which we don't have either. I have a list of a couple of good vets in the area that I'll be looking into this week. Thankfully Kaluha hasn't had any accidents today!


I thought only Miami dade banned them competely? I wasn't aware you can't have them in other areas of FL. There are so many low cost options out there for people who need help. I hope you can find something soon. I would also still have her looked at by a vet. Pits have such a high pain tolerance so sometimes it's hard to tell if they are in pain. Best of luck and keep us posted 



rob32 said:


> i still pee in my sleep too.


Really Rob :hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are teachers, you can probably apply and be accepted for spaying at your ASPCA. you should take a look, they usually offer them to pit bull type dogs once a year for only $50 and you get a micro chip too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

For a UTI you need strong antibiotics like clavamox you might have to take a road trip out of town. I have seen dogs with untreated UTI have life long problems.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

rob32 said:


> i still pee in my sleep too.


Most stores have adult diapers for that.


----------



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

I live in Miami Dade county, ironically 2 miles from the county line. ASPCA in Broward or other counties will ask for an address not in Miami-Dade so that limits my options bigtime!! I'll try to look into it though. Kaluha's been her happy self today, eating well, letting us know when she has to go out, no accidents while napping... I'm monitoring her closely. Thanks everyone for all your input! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

rob32 said:


> i still pee in my sleep too.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!I think i laughed the hardest at this one :rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::hammer::hammer:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You are welcome to bring them to Brevard and use my address, only a few hours away. The SPCA is only 20 mins from my house, there are also a few places that discount if they are bully breeds too. You can make a day trip out of it and go to the beach while they are in surgery.
Just throwing it out there so you have options.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> You are welcome to bring them to Brevard and use my address, only a few hours away. The SPCA is only 20 mins from my house, there are also a few places that discount if they are bully breeds too. You can make a day trip out of it and go to the beach while they are in surgery.
> Just throwing it out there so you have options.


:goodpost: That is very nice of you!! :woof:


----------



## lubvug32 (Jan 1, 2011)

That is sooo nice of you! I will tell my husband and look into the pricing! Thank u so much for the offer!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Not a big deal really. Having your dogs fixed is very important. Just keep let me know when the time comes and we can get in touch.


----------

